# Bunte Streifen auf Handy-Display (Grafikfehler?)



## nfsgame (22. August 2008)

Hallo,
Es gibt ein problem mit folgendem Handy: SAmsung *SGH-C520. *Es gibt, sobald man ins menü einsteigt merkwürdige Bunte Streifen von sich. Lässt sich das vll reparieren? Gibt es für dieses Handy sowas wie eine Software, mitder man das Handy auf ABSOLUTEN auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen kann? Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Player007 (22. August 2008)

Kannst du nicht im Menü, die Option "in den Werkzustand" auswählen?
Wenn es dadurch nicht besser wird, würde ich es einschicken lassen.

Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

Ich komme ja nicht mal bis da hin weils sobald ich ins menü gehe diese fehler gibt und blind gehts so schlecht.


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich komme ja nicht mal bis da hin weils sobald ich ins menü gehe diese fehler gibt und blind gehts so schlecht.



Tja... dann wirds wohl ein technischer Fehler sein. Da hilft nur Anspruch auf deine Garantie nehmen und auf zum Händler 
Ja, es gibt für jedes moderne Handy eine Art "Betriebssystem" das leider auch nicht immer fehlerfrei läuft!

Hoffentlich hast du dein Handy nicht bei the Phonehouse gekauft! Letztens hat sich da ein Kumpel n Handy gekauft, meinte die Trulla, dass da 3 Pixelfehler aufm Display sein. Hat er nun einschicken lassen.
Gestern hat ers abgeholt und da meinte die Frau "Es gibt eine neue Software, die haben wir ihnen auf ihr Handy gemacht!" Kumpel freut sich, fragt scherzhaft nochmal nach ob sie denn auch die Pixel fehler repariert haben. Und da meint die Frau doch echt: " Pixelfehler? Nein!" Naja... jetzt hat ers nochmal eingeschickt. Hoffentlich klappts diesmal!


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

hm.. nagut


----------



## Chris (2. September 2008)

evtl.hilft dir das:Bildergalerie - Streng geheim: Die besten Handy- und GSM-Codes - Xonio.com

Edit:Und der Code **2767*3855#* bewirkt einen Full-Reset des Samsung-Handys.


----------

